# Suggestions for Williamsburg, VA



## Goldi (Jun 6, 2021)

We are headed to Williamsburg June 12-19th. We are looking for suggestions for places to eat, prefer moderately priced. Wondering where the locals go?

We plan to visit Colonial Williamsburg and the Jamestown settlement. Any advice? Other places to visit?


----------



## nerodog (Jun 7, 2021)

T


Goldi said:


> We are headed to Williamsburg June 12-19th. We are looking for suggestions for places to eat, prefer moderately priced. Wondering where the locals go?
> 
> We plan to visit Colonial Williamsburg and the Jamestown settlement. Any advice? Other places to visit?
> [/QUOTE
> ...


  also look at LA Tienda, Spanish tapas. Great catalogue.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2021)

We liked Food for Thought, Aberdeen Barn,and Sal‘s by Victor Italian restaurant.


----------



## jonmaiman (Jun 7, 2021)

It's been a few years since we last went.  With that disclaimer, another vote for Food for Thought.


----------



## Iggyearl (Jun 7, 2021)

Our daughter lives there, and we have a second home there.  In order of favor:  Food for Thought, Second St. Bistro, Oceans & Ale (beer selection) and Craft 31 (beer selection).  I would make reservations at all of them as the waits can be long.  Food for Thought is our favorite by far.  Howard, the owner, may stop by to chat, and the walls are filled with different cerebral passages.  Fun to read.  A good breakfast choice is Astronomical Pancakes, although they get crowded and don't take reservations.  If you just want to sit around and snack, Aleworks is the local brewing favorite, and usually has a great food truck on the weekends.  Check their website.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 7, 2021)

Agree with Pedro's list.  I'll add:

Whaling Company
Cheese Shop (sandwiches)
DOG Street Pub
Pauls Deli (Newtown)
Pierces BBQ
Fat Tuna Grill
Giuseppi's
Berrett's Seafood for outdoor seating, a beer, and oysters
Colonial Pancake House
Aromas


----------



## wackymother (Jun 7, 2021)

Cochon on 2nd! Fabulous for a fancy night out. Also Old City Barbecue.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for all the wonderful restaurant recommendations! I'll make some reservations.
We are hoping for some pleasant weather next week in Williamsburg.
If we should decide to go to the beach, where would you suggest?


----------



## wackymother (Jun 7, 2021)

Goldi said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful restaurant recommendations! I'll make some reservations.
> We are hoping for some pleasant weather next week in Williamsburg.
> If we should decide to go to the beach, where would you suggest?



The closest beach, as far as I know, is Virginia Beach, about an hour away.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 7, 2021)

I meant to add that we really like the behind-the-scenes walks at Colonial Williamsburg. You need to get tickets at a certain level and then make reservations for these. There's one that looks at the horses and barns, one that goes to an archaeology lab, one that explores the historic school, and I think one more. 

The programs where they talk about the rare animal breeding programs are also really interesting. Those are usually held outdoors and you don't need special tickets, you just show up. 

Indoors at the art museum, we once saw a great program about Civil War photography. Just once, though, in all the times we were there. Free with admission to the (beautifully air-conditioned) art museum.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 7, 2021)

wackymother said:


> I meant to add that we really like the behind-the-scenes walks at Colonial Williamsburg. You need to get tickets at a certain level and then make reservations for these. There's one that looks at the horses and barns, one that goes to an archaeology lab, one that explores the historic school, and I think one more.
> 
> The programs where they talk about the rare animal breeding programs are also really interesting. Those are usually held outdoors and you don't need special tickets, you just show up.
> 
> Indoors at the art museum, we once saw a great program about Civil War photography. Just once, though, in all the times we were there. Free with admission to the (beautifully air-conditioned) art museum.


We'll check out the behind the scene programs. There is so much to do at CW...we may just get season tickets.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 7, 2021)

Goldi said:


> We'll check out the behind the scene programs. There is so much to do at CW...we may just get season tickets.



We usually do. It ends up being pretty affordable and then we don't have to worry about which programs we can or can't attend.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 7, 2021)

wackymother said:


> We usually do. It ends up being pretty affordable and then we don't have to worry about which programs we can or can't attend.


That's what I'm thinking. We could come back next May or early June. Timeshares at Williamsburg are plentiful.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 7, 2021)

Goldi said:


> That's what I'm thinking. We could come back next May or early June. Timeshares at Williamsburg are plentiful.



We have very occasionally managed to make two trips in a year! April is very nice there. We've been there for Christmas week, too.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 7, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> We liked Food for Thought, Aberdeen Barn,and Sal‘s by Victor Italian restaurant.



We like Sal's as well .... but I would recommend ordering a family meal from there and picking it up versus eating in the restaurant. We have done it both ways but like the meal takeout best and it offers more value as well.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2021)

escanoe said:


> We like Sal's as well .... but I would recommend ordering a family meal from there and picking it up versus eating in the restaurant. We have done it both ways but like the meal takeout best and it offers more value as well.


Outstanding suggestion. I also liked Sal’s super sub toasted. It is excellent.IMHO.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 7, 2021)

Check to see if places have coupons!  I know Colonial Pancake House has 10 percent off online coupons.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 7, 2021)

You may also want to visit:
1) Yorktown Riverwalk Landing (free boardwalk)
2) Yorktown Beach (it's going to be hot),
3) American Victory Monument (free),
4) Cornwalis Cave (free, Cornwallis' Cave - Virginia Sportsman (thevirginiasportsman.com) ),
5) Redoubt 10 (free, where Hamilton, Lafayette, and Laurens charged the British at night with their bayonets), and
6) American Revolution Center/Museum ($20?)


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 7, 2021)

wackymother said:


> The closest beach, as far as I know, is Virginia Beach, about an hour away.


Nope, Yorktown Beach (smallish) is closer.  When we were there three weeks ago, there were two weddings, one engagement party, and a prom going on in Yorktown.  Guess folks were tired of the pandemic.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 7, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> You may also want to visit:
> 1) Yorktown Riverwalk Landing (free boardwalk)
> 2) Yorktown Beach (it's going to be hot),
> 3) American Victory Monument (free),
> ...


Great suggestions! Looks like we'll have plenty to do!


----------



## Goldi (Jun 7, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> Check to see if places have coupons!  I know Colonial Pancake House has 10 percent off online coupons.


We'll look for the coupons!


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 7, 2021)

Goldi said:


> Great suggestions! Looks like we'll have plenty to do!


The six Yorktown sites I pointed out are all within five miles of each other.  You may want to visit Redoubt 11 as well.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 7, 2021)

@Goldi if you, your SO, or your kids want to get into the Yorktown/Hamilton mood: 70th Annual Tony Awards 'Hamilton' - YouTube

The Yorktown chapter is inaccurate on three matters.  First, Laurens was NOT "in South Carolina, redefining bravery. We won't rest until we end slavery."  Laurens was with Hamilton at Yorktown and also attacked Redoubt 10.  Second, Lafayette was NOT "there waiting in Chesapeake Bay."  Admiral French Admiral de Grasse was.  Lafayette was also with Hamilton at Yorktown and attacked Redoubt 11.  Third, the battle took three weeks, not one week.  I don't know why Lin Miranda artistically changed Laurens and Lafayette to be away from Hamilton during Yorktown.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 7, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> @Goldi if you, your SO, or your kids want to get into the Yorktown/Hamilton mood: 70th Annual Tony Awards 'Hamilton' - YouTube
> 
> The Yorktown part is inaccurate on three matters.  First, Laurens was NOT "in South Carolina, redefining bravery. We won't rest until we end slavery."  Laurens was with Hamilton at Yorktown.  Second, Lafayette was NOT "waiting in Chesapeake Bay."  Admiral French Admiral de Grasse was.  Lafayette was also with Hamilton at Yorktown and attached Redoubt 11.  Third, the battle took three weeks, not one week.  I don't know why Lin Miranda artistically changed Laurens and Lafayette to be away from Hamilton during Yorktown.


Wow! Thank you for sending the YouTube link! So much to learn. I love history.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 7, 2021)

Goldi said:


> Wow! Thank you for sending the YouTube link! So much to learn. I love history.


Historical marker shows Hamilton, Lauren’s, and Lafayette were together at Yorktown.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 8, 2021)

Goldi said:


> We are headed to Williamsburg June 12-19th. We are looking for suggestions for places to eat, prefer moderately priced. Wondering where the locals go?
> 
> We plan to visit Colonial Williamsburg and the Jamestown settlement. Any advice? Other places to visit?



I'm here right now. My favorite place to eat (if you like Chinese) is Pekings on Bypass Rd. I've been going there some 30 odd years now on my visits to Williamsburg.

If you want to go out for breakfast and like really, REALLY big pancakes, check out the Astronomical Pancake House.

If you are downtown Williamsburg, in Merchant Square, stop by the Cheese Shop. Awesome sandwiches in the back that won't break the bank and you can grab some fine cheese for a Cheese & Wine evening back at the resort.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 8, 2021)

wackymother said:


> The closest beach, as far as I know, is Virginia Beach, about an hour away.



They are an hour away only if there is no traffic backups in the Tunnel or the Bridge (which happens often). Williamsburg is not the place to stay if you want to do beach time.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 8, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> Check to see if places have coupons!  I know Colonial Pancake House has 10 percent off online coupons.



Almost every restaurant in Williamsburg has a coupon in one of the other tourist guides. Lots of shopping coupons as well.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 8, 2021)

Grammarhero said:


> Nope, Yorktown Beach (smallish) is closer.  When we were there three weeks ago, there were two weddings, one engagement party, and a prom going on in Yorktown.  Guess folks were tired of the pandemic.



Yes, there are beaches along the river so it depends on whether the OP wanted a beach on the ocean or on the river.


----------



## DRIless (Jun 8, 2021)

Goldi said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful restaurant recommendations! I'll make some reservations.
> We are hoping for some pleasant weather next week in Williamsburg.
> If we should decide to go to the beach, where would you suggest?





wackymother said:


> The closest beach, as far as I know, is Virginia Beach, about an hour away.


Virginia Beach and Boardwalk are ~55miles away  can be 2hrs +



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/skip-the-boardwalk-tunnels-5-virginia-beaches-youve-never-heard-of/2013/06/04/5d8a7ce4-cd37-11e2-9f1a-1a7cdee20287_story.html?utm_term=.62be3112ff6c


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 8, 2021)

Don't drive to VA Beach.  It can be very crowded.  Great place to stay if you are going to be there for a few days, but a day trip will be a lot of effort.  Yorktown beach is pretty good actually and a 20 minute drive on the Colonial Parkway from Williamsburg.  You may also want to consider driving along the same Parkway the other direction towards Jamestown.  There are several good places to pull over and park at historical markers for a picnic or just to throw a blanket out and get some sun.  There aren't really good places to go swimming in the James and some sections are dangerous.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 8, 2021)

Hamilton is also still streaming on Disney+, if you want to see the full show.


----------



## DRIless (Jun 8, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I'm here right now. My favorite place to eat (if you like Chinese) is Pekings on Bypass Rd. I've been going there some 30 odd years now on my visits to Williamsburg.
> 
> If you want to go out for breakfast and like really, REALLY big pancakes, check out the Astronomical Pancake House.
> 
> If you are downtown Williamsburg, in Merchant Square, stop by the Cheese Shop. Awesome sandwiches in the back that won't break the bank and you can grab some fine cheese for a Cheese & Wine evening back at the resort.




*Pekings *   OFF the Bypass  between Pirate Golf  and  Wyndham Kingsgate
120 Waller Mill Rd suite J, Williamsburg, VA 23188
Located in: Kingsgate Green in 'abandoned' Kmart shopping plaza

*Cheese Shop* _Virginia Ham Salad Sandwich_ is the best.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 8, 2021)

There is a beach in Hampton, VA called Buckroe Beach. It is off the 64 Interstate headed toward Norfolk & VA Beach..

The beach in Gloucester you must pay a small toll to cross the bridge.
You do not paid a toll coming back to Williamsburg; Also, if the Colonial Pkwy road is open. Please take it.  It is a very cool ride with old  tall trees on both sides of the road  .


----------



## Goldi (Jun 8, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I'm here right now. My favorite place to eat (if you like Chinese) is Pekings on Bypass Rd. I've been going there some 30 odd years now on my visits to Williamsburg.
> 
> If you want to go out for breakfast and like really, REALLY big pancakes, check out the Astronomical Pancake House.
> 
> If you are downtown Williamsburg, in Merchant Square, stop by the Cheese Shop. Awesome sandwiches in the back that won't break the bank and you can grab some fine cheese for a Cheese & Wine evening back at the resort.


Thanks for the suggestions. We do like Chinese. Enjoy your stay in Williamsburg this week.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 8, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> They are an hour away only if there is no traffic backups in the Tunnel or the Bridge (which happens often). Williamsburg is not the place to stay if you want to do beach time.


I was wondering about traffic to and from Virginia Beach. We may want to consider Yorktown Beach. Thanks!


----------



## Goldi (Jun 8, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> There is a beach in Hampton, VA called Buckroe Beach. It is off the 64 Interstate headed toward Norfolk & VA Beach..
> 
> The beach in Gloucester you must pay a small toll to cross the bridge.
> You do not paid a toll coming back to Williamsburg; Also, if the Colonial Pkwy road is open. Please stay it.  It is a very cool ride with old  tall trees on both sides of the road  .


Thanks Pedro! I'll look at a map for the beaches. I do want to drive along the Colonial Pkwy road. It sounds beautiful.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 8, 2021)

DRIless said:


> Virginia Beach and Boardwalk are ~55miles away  can be 2hrs +
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/skip-the-boardwalk-tunnels-5-virginia-beaches-youve-never-heard-of/2013/06/04/5d8a7ce4-cd37-11e2-9f1a-1a7cdee20287_story.html?utm_term=.62be3112ff6c


DRlless thanks for the beach article. Lots of good information. I think we'll visit Yorktown beach and boardwalk. It's closer than Virginia Beach and sounds lovely. Grammarhero and Big Matt also recommend Yorktown Beach.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 8, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> Don't drive to VA Beach.  It can be very crowded.  Great place to stay if you are going to be there for a few days, but a day trip will be a lot of effort.  Yorktown beach is pretty good actually and a 20 minute drive on the Colonial Parkway from Williamsburg.  You may also want to consider driving along the same Parkway the other direction towards Jamestown.  There are several good places to pull over and park at historical markers for a picnic or just to throw a blanket out and get some sun.  There aren't really good places to go swimming in the James and some sections are dangerous.


Great advice! I think we'll check out Yorktown Beach. It's so much closer. The drive along the Parkway sounds wonderful. So much to see and do in one week!


----------



## escanoe (Jun 8, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I'm here right now. My favorite place to eat (if you like Chinese) is Pekings on Bypass Rd. I've been going there some 30 odd years now on my visits to Williamsburg.
> 
> If you want to go out for breakfast and like really, REALLY big pancakes, check out the Astronomical Pancake House.
> 
> If you are downtown Williamsburg, in Merchant Square, stop by the Cheese Shop. Awesome sandwiches in the back that won't break the bank and you can grab some fine cheese for a Cheese & Wine evening back at the resort.



I have never seen a town with so many pancake and waffle houses in my life.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 8, 2021)

@TUGBrian might be good to put this thread in the next TUG Weekly newsletter.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 8, 2021)

escanoe said:


> I have never seen a town with so many pancake and waffle houses in my life.



Kind of like going to Gatlinburg.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 8, 2021)

Rocco's Smoke House on the US 60 Bypass
NY Deli & Pizza in a strip shopping center on the right out US 60 before you get to Wmsburg Pottery

Votes for Food for Thought, Sal's by Victor, Oceans & Ale, and Aberdeen Barn.

For Mexican, my wife likes La Tolteca.  I like Plaza Azteca but we never go there (guess why!).

Water Street Grille in Yorktown.

Any Chick-fil-A or Five Guys.


----------



## Brett (Jun 9, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> Don't drive to VA Beach.  It can be very crowded.  Great place to stay if you are going to be there for a few days, but a day trip will be a lot of effort.  Yorktown beach is pretty good actually and a 20 minute drive on the Colonial Parkway from Williamsburg.  You may also want to consider driving along the same Parkway the other direction towards Jamestown.  There are several good places to pull over and park at historical markers for a picnic or just to throw a blanket out and get some sun.  There aren't really good places to go swimming in the James and some sections are dangerous.



another recommendation for Yorktown beaches instead of traveling to Va. Beach
And there's history ---  you can see where Geo. Washington fought and won the Revolutionary War  (somewhat)

Also Fort Monroe is closer with Chesapeake Bay beaches


----------



## Goldi (Jun 9, 2021)

Brett said:


> another recommendation for Yorktown beaches instead of traveling to Va. Beach
> And there's history ---  you can see where Geo. Washington fought and won the Revolutionary War  (somewhat)
> 
> Also Fort Monroe is closer with Chesapeake Bay beaches


I searced for the Fort Monroe website. It looks very interesting.


----------



## jme (Jun 9, 2021)

escanoe said:
			
		

> I have never seen a town with so many pancake and waffle houses in my life.





Fried_shrimp said:


> Kind of like going to Gatlinburg.



Did you somehow miss Pigeon Forge?  more pancake houses than anywhere I've ever seen.  It's the "Myrtle Beach of the mountains". 
They're closer together with easier parking....we just eat and travel to the next......
Stack of pancakes with a side of link sausage or country ham........heaven on earth!!!!!

For *Williamsburg*, there are a ton of great restaurants....for a really nice place that's also reasonable, with a huge menu,
check out Second Street American Bistro....you'll love it.

*Williamsburg location:*





						Second St. Restaurant | An American Bistro
					






					www.secondst.com
				




*Menu:*


			https://www.secondst.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2021/05/Second-Street-Lunch-Dinner-Summer-2021.pdf
		


*Photos:*


			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x89b088fd6151c571%3A0xdff77812bb128724!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipN1vjiG7NrKueM2_BLlL1Cy0j2OaeJ5wHyqDkHa%3Dw478-h320-k-no!5ssecond%20street%20american%20bistro%20williamsburg%20va%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipN1vjiG7NrKueM2_BLlL1Cy0j2OaeJ5wHyqDkHa&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwicm5KvwYrxAhXOW80KHbZBAKMQoiowFXoECFAQAw


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 9, 2021)

jme said:


> Did you somehow miss Pigeon Forge?  They're closer together with easier parking....we just eat and travel to the next......
> Stack of pancakes with a side of link sausage or country ham........heaven on earth!!!!!
> 
> For *Williamsburg*, there are a ton of great restaurants....for a really nice place that's also reasonable, with a huge menu,
> ...



I consider Pigeon Forge, Sevierville, and Gatlinburg all one in the same under Gatlinburg. If I tell someone I'm going to Pigeon Forge, they say "huh??". If I say Gatlinburg they know where I'm going.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 9, 2021)

jme said:


> Did you somehow miss Pigeon Forge?  They're closer together with easier parking....we just eat and travel to the next......
> Stack of pancakes with a side of link sausage or country ham........heaven on earth!!!!!
> 
> For *Williamsburg*, there are a ton of great restaurants....for a really nice place that's also reasonable, with a huge menu,
> ...


The food looks delicious at Second St! So many restaurant choices...we won't go hungry.


----------



## Brett (Jun 9, 2021)

Goldi said:


> I searced for the Fort Monroe website. It looks very interesting.



Lot's of history (Civil War, WWI, WW2)  and Fort Monroe is across from the Navy ships and commerical port terminals
Every day you can see navy and commercial ships sail out and back in
(and submarines !)
'


----------



## jme (Jun 9, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I consider Pigeon Forge, Sevierville, and Gatlinburg all one in the same under Gatlinburg. If I tell someone I'm going to Pigeon Forge, they say "huh??". If I say Gatlinburg they know where I'm going.



I agree, was "just sayin'"..........


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 9, 2021)

Goldi said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. We do like Chinese. Enjoy your stay in Williamsburg this week.


Peter Chang's is good also


----------



## escanoe (Jun 9, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I'm here right now. My favorite place to eat (if you like Chinese) is Pekings on Bypass Rd. I've been going there some 30 odd years now on my visits to Williamsburg.



Yes, but where is the best seafood and @Fried_shrimp


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Jun 10, 2021)

escanoe said:


> Yes, but where is the best seafood and @Fried_shrimp



I like Capt George's myself because it's right down the road and I can eat as much fried shrimp as I want but the best can probably be found at the restaurants along the shore that get their seafood directly from the fishing boats.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 12, 2021)

I have three years to convince Laney that THIS is where she wants her big graduation present trip to be....(Audrey and Edward chose the Myrtle Beach area for next summer....)  So much history in W-burg!


----------



## Louavulpugs (Jun 12, 2021)

Goldi said:


> We are headed to Williamsburg June 12-19th. We are looking for suggestions for places to eat, prefer moderately priced. Wondering where the locals go?
> 
> We plan to visit Colonial Williamsburg and the Jamestown settlement. Any advice? Other places to visit?


At Jamestown get on one of the free quided tours.  You get so much more information.  You will be tempted to stop at the replica of Jamestown by all of the signs on the way to the historic Jamestown.  Both are worth seeing, but if I only had time for one I would choose the history of actually standing in the spot Pocahontas stood as she repea her marriage vows.

in Colonial Williamsburg plan on more than a day if you are a history buff.  My wife and I had different interests so we split up and then at noon joined up to eat sandwiches we had taken under a shady tree.  The restaurants in Colonial Williamsburg are nice and authentic but we’re too pricey for our budget so we only ate one evening meal there.  Reservations required.  You can look their menu on the internet.


----------



## ndang3 (Jun 12, 2021)

Don’t go to Peking. Definitely do Peter Changs. Little Charlie’s Pizzeria is also very good for take out (they do have a small eat-in area). The owner used to own Doraldos which was around for 20+ years before the owner of Kingsmill Village Shops wanted to shut the whole center down which forced Doraldos to close. There is a Greek restaurant on Richmond Road that is very good, Kephi. If you like wine try Williamsburg Winery. They also have a tasting room on DoG (Duke of Gloucester) St. The Cheese Shop on the same street has a wine cellar downstairs. At 5 pm the wine cellar opens their “Downstairs at Fat Canary” which is a first come first serve small bites cafe. Same chef as Fat Canary. For a true colonial experience try one of the taverns like Christiana Campbells. Another gem that’s a few minutes away from downtown in Newtown is Turkish restaurant Anatolia’s.


----------



## Arusso (Jun 12, 2021)

Goldi said:


> We are headed to Williamsburg June 12-19th. We are looking for suggestions for places to eat, prefer moderately priced. Wondering where the locals go?
> 
> We plan to visit Colonial Williamsburg and the Jamestown settlement. Any advice? Other places to visit?


If going to Williamsburg for the first time, it would be remiss if you did not go to the King's Arms located right in Colonial Williamsburg to savor period correct cuisine.  It's also difficult to find a bad place to eat - simply because there are so many choices.  However, keep in mind that many of these eateries are little more than jazzed up diners serving fairly typical menus.  Competition keeps prices reasonable and the food good.  There are also a slew of ethnic restaurants as well.  For example, there are three very good Japanese eateries.  For a very good Italian restaurant, I recommend Giuseppe's.  For a great steakhouse, Opus 9 is one of the best.  There are, of course numerous franchise brands that are found in many communities around the country.  Within the last decade or so, local breweries have popped up as well.  Some serve food.   With the ever changing COVID-19 restrictions, I would check each establishment for their schedules.  Some are closed during the week or even on Sunday !  Buon appetito!


----------



## Bearster (Jun 12, 2021)

If you plan to stay at your resort/timeshare for some meals, there is a wide variety of excellent prepared food to go, including Southern and mid-Atlantic favorites, at Fresh Market on Monticello Avenue.  Prices are a bit high for groceries but much lower than restaurant take-out or tabs at moderately-priced restaurants.  The store sells beer and wine and is a local favorite shopping place -- popular also with frequent visitors to Williamsburg, especially during the holidays.  Have a great time.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 13, 2021)

If you are interested in trying some very interesting local establishments you should consider Casa Pearl (Tacos and Oysters) or Charlie's Airport Restaurant.  Also, the original owner of Five Forks Restaurant just bought it back from the owners who took over for him when he opened his two Honey Butter's Kitchen locations.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 13, 2021)

Francisco Italian Restaurant near the Williamsburg Pottery on Route 60 has a very good lunch & dinner menu's and with some reasonable prices.  Plus, they have some good reviews on the internet.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 13, 2021)

missyrcrews said:


> I have three years to convince Laney that THIS is where she wants her big graduation present trip to be....(Audrey and Edward chose the Myrtle Beach area for next summer....)  So much history in W-burg!



If she is college-bound, she could do a lot worse than The College of William and Mary.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 13, 2021)

chapjim said:


> If she is college-bound, she could do a lot worse than The College of William and Mary.


She'll likely go somewhere closer to home.  Right now she's in love with Colby-Sawyer in New London, NH.  But we are on more of a state school budget, so we shall see.  Her end goal is to be a librarian.  However, she's 15...so that will likely change 4000 times before she really gets there.  THIS summer, we're using our timeshares to take "the college tours" for Audrey and Edward.  Audrey had to make me a spreadsheet so I could keep track of my itinerary!


----------



## dandjane1 (Jun 15, 2021)

Goldi said:


> We are headed to Williamsburg June 12-19th. We are looking for suggestions for places to eat, prefer moderately priced. Wondering where the locals go?
> 
> We plan to visit Colonial Williamsburg and the Jamestown settlement. Any advice? Other places to visit?


Just spent a few days at the DRI "Historic Powhatan Resort" in Williamsburg, and highly recommend it.
While hours of amenity operations are still curtailed due to the WuFlu, staff, units, and grounds are very
nice, and it's close to Jamestown, W'burg, Newport News Mariners Museum, and all local attractions. 
You can probably rent, exchange, or use DRI points for a stay. I'd call first to check hours of pools, on-site
restaurants, activities, etc.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 15, 2021)

dandjane1 said:


> Just spent a few days at the DRI "Historic Powhatan Resort" in Williamsburg, and highly recommend it.
> While hours of amenity operations are still curtailed due to the WuFlu, staff, units, and grounds are very
> nice, and it's close to Jamestown, W'burg, Newport News Mariners Museum, and all local attractions.
> You can probably rent, exchange, or use DRI points for a stay. I'd call first to check hours of pools, on-site
> restaurants, activities, etc.



We like Powhatan too. There are lots of nice timeshares in Williamsburg.


----------



## Goldi (Jun 22, 2021)

We have returned from our trip to Williamsburg. We throughly enjoyed our visit. We bought season passes to Colonial Williamsburg and spent for four days there. We especially enjoyed the Nation Builder speakers. There is so much to see there. We will be going back in September. Hopefully we will get to see the fifes and drums performances. They were not performing while we were there.
We went over to Yorktown one afternoon. The boardwalk and beach area is very nice. While we were there, we saw a submarine being towed to open waters by three tug boats! Such good timing.
We went over to Fort Monroe. The Casement Museum inside the fortress had just opened up. Tickets were required. No charge...they are just limiting the amount of visitors. Tickets can be gotten by calling the visitor center.
Another afternoon we took a 2.5 hour harbor cruise on the Chesapeake Bay. The cruise took us past Fort Monroe, the lighthouse at Fort Monroe, Fort Wool, and then over to the Norfolk Naval Base harbor. The cruise was narrated by a professional tour guide. He was very informative. I would highly recommend this cruise. Miss Hampton II Harbor Cruises in Hampton, VA. Phone number is 757-722-9102 or you can visit the website: misshamptoncruises.com
Thank you Tuggers for all the recommendations.


----------



## Brett (Jun 25, 2021)

Goldi said:


> We have returned from our trip to Williamsburg. We throughly enjoyed our visit. We bought season passes to Colonial Williamsburg and spent for four days there. We especially enjoyed the Nation Builder speakers. There is so much to see there. We will be going back in September. Hopefully we will get to see the fifes and drums performances. They were not performing while we were there.
> We went over to Yorktown one afternoon. The boardwalk and beach area is very nice. While we were there, we saw a submarine being towed to open waters by three tug boats! Such good timing.
> We went over to Fort Monroe. The Casement Museum inside the fortress had just opened up. Tickets were required. No charge...they are just limiting the amount of visitors. Tickets can be gotten by calling the visitor center.
> Another afternoon we took a 2.5 hour harbor cruise on the Chesapeake Bay. The cruise took us past Fort Monroe, the lighthouse at Fort Monroe, Fort Wool, and then over to the Norfolk Naval Base harbor. The cruise was narrated by a professional tour guide. He was very informative. I would highly recommend this cruise. Miss Hampton II Harbor Cruises in Hampton, VA. Phone number is 757-722-9102 or you can visit the website: misshamptoncruises.com
> Thank you Tuggers for all the recommendations.



The "historic triangle" with extras and a cruise


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks for the great info on this thread.  The ideas for activities and restaurants are so helpful.  Keep this thread alive as it has good information.  I'll be using a lot of the ideas here during our trip to Williamsburg.


----------



## Fi2 (Jul 24, 2021)

I know I’m late with these recommendations, but Peter Chang’s serves the most authentic Chinese food in the area. And Sal’s is great for larger groups, whether eating in (large tables) or taking out.

As to season passes, I’ve found that getting season passes to the historic sites, as well as fun passes (plus a pass with free parking) to Busch Gardens, with or without Water Country access, during the SAME visit helped our family make the most of long summer days. We’d hit the historic sites early, leaving only when hot and hungry, and head over to the parks after we’d eaten, to enjoy the rides with lines shorter than found earlier in the day.

Free parking (normally $25/day) was key to our making short park visits, which since they were daily, allowed us hone in on how to quickly get to our favorite big rides each evening. Arriving late meant the ability to take closer, already vacated parking spots. Not eating in the parks saved us time (under the brutal sun!) and money enough to easily offset the cost of purchasing the single pass with free parking. And knowing that we could repeat some or all of it all again the next day was especially freeing.


----------



## Arusso (Jul 31, 2021)

travelgirl8 said:


> Thanks for the great info on this thread.  The ideas for activities and restaurants are so helpful.  Keep this thread alive as it has good information.  I'll be using a lot of the ideas here during our trip to Williamsburg.


Just returned from the Historic Powhatan Resort where we have stayed over the years many times.  The good.  Grounds and overall property are immaculate and in much better shape than I can ever in the past.  From my experience, I would say that the resort was no more than 70% occupied as there were never any crowding or parking issues anywhere.    No problem getting a chaise lounge around any of the three pools either.  Plenty of families with children and a health mix of us seniors as well.  Refreshing seeing people enjoy themselves .  The bad.  As noted by other posts, the major problem is the unpredictable situation at the pool Cabana and the Grill - all a function of not having enough staff in the kitchen.  On the next to last day the Cabana was closed altogether !  Incredible.  .....certainly not the fault of management.  No maid service mid stay as was the norm in the past again due to staffing issues.  

BTW,  at check in we were enticed to go to an owner's update.  I politely said that I had no intention to UNLESS they could prove to me they had information all the owners have with regard to the recent merger as it pertains to the point allocation and valuation between the two systems.  I even said I would go for free and learn to be able to share with my TUGGER community.  Etc, etc .....Well, a call to the Las Vegas office confirmed that no public info is available.  Yet, I'm sure the pitch would have been to convince me to buy more points in order to trade into an HSC resort.   

From speaking to the other guests, the area attractions are in full swing and crowded.  It's hard to get a bad meal anywhere in Williamsburg and we stuck to our favorites mentioned in other posts.  

The Williamsburg area has grown significantly over the past 30 years in both commercial and residential developments so traffic is heavy.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 31, 2021)

What was the condition of your villa?


----------



## Arusso (Jul 31, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> What was the condition of your villa?


I believe you are familiar with the property.  We stay in building 92 on Legere Lane a 2 BR C/D unit.  As you approach the manor house, it's the first left and then left again.  I believe this six building parcel was called Phase V or maybe Phase VI - the last building built at the resort was #93.   We stayed in a 2BR lock out.  The villa was in excellent condition.  Very clean. Paint and carpets in good condition. No damage to anything.  Just predictable and acceptable wear and tear.  Unlike the other 2BR C/D buildings, the "C" units in this area do not have skylights in the Florida room because they never has the spas installed.  Two years ago we stayed in Buildings 24 (a 3BR villa) on Taps Neck Loop - near the swimming pools.  It was a bit tired but very clean.  Many years ago (the Sunterra years) we had stayed in #67 (Meadowfield Lane cul de sac)  and later on in #59.


----------



## DRIless (Jul 31, 2021)

Arusso said:


> Just returned from the Historic Powhatan Resort where we have stayed over the years many times.  The good.  Grounds and overall property are immaculate and in much better shape than I can ever in the past.  From my experience, I would say that the resort was no more than 70% occupied as there were never any crowding or parking issues anywhere.    No problem getting a chaise lounge around any of the three pools either.  Plenty of families with children and a health mix of us seniors as well.  Refreshing seeing people enjoy themselves .  The bad.  As noted by other posts, the major problem is the unpredictable situation at the pool Cabana and the Grill - all a function of not having enough staff in the kitchen.  On the next to last day the Cabana was closed altogether !  Incredible.  .....certainly not the fault of management.  No maid service mid stay as was the norm in the past again due to staffing issues.
> 
> BTW,  at check in we were enticed to go to an owner's update.  I politely said that I had no intention to UNLESS they could prove to me they had information all the owners have with regard to the recent merger as it pertains to the point allocation and valuation between the two systems.  I even said I would go for free and learn to be able to share with my TUGGER community.  Etc, etc .....Well, a call to the Las Vegas office confirmed that no public info is available.  Yet, I'm sure the pitch would have been to convince me to buy more points in order to trade into an HSC resort.
> 
> ...




At least TWO sales people have been fired by DRI in Williamsburg   in the past few weeks for saying anything about the sale to HGV other than what is available in financial news. 

Williamsburg continues to be a small town and even on the busiest of days it's easy to get anywhere and do anything.

Mid week clean?  I don't ever remember one.

Powhatan has been 99% full of late.





Arusso said:


> I believe you are familiar with the property.  We stay in building 92 on Legere Lane a 2 BR C/D unit.  As you approach the manor house, it's the first left and then left again.  I believe this six building parcel was called Phase V or maybe Phase VI - the last building built at the resort was #93.   We stayed in a 2BR lock out.  The villa was in excellent condition.  Very clean. Paint and carpets in good condition. No damage to anything.  Just predictable and acceptable wear and tear.  Unlike the other 2BR C/D buildings, the "C" units in this area do not have skylights in the Florida room because they never has the spas installed.  Two years ago we stayed in Buildings 24 (a 3BR villa) on Taps Neck Loop - near the swimming pools.  It was a bit tired but very clean.  Many years ago (the Sunterra years) we had stayed in #67 (Meadowfield Lane cul de sac)  and later on in #59.



A 2BR lockoff is  TWO 1BR4 with a common foyer  A & B units.


----------



## Arusso (Jul 31, 2021)

DRIless said:


> At least TWO sales people have been fired by DRI in Williamsburg   in the past few weeks for saying anything about the sale to HGV other than what is available in financial news.
> 
> Williamsburg continues to be a small town and even on the busiest of days it's easy to get anywhere and do anything.
> 
> ...


Thx for the info.  Certainly explains why there was not much pressure to talk to me.  never even got a phone call.  

Yes. the town is small but now quite congested.

Midweek clean was available in the 1990s at no extra charge.  

Maybe it was 99% occupied.  My experience there is that all the parking spaces are taken when the resort is full.  This was certainly not the case this time.

We typically have stayed in the 4BR lock outs in a town-home design with the "C" unit on the first floor and the "D" unit on the second.  The unique attraction years ago was that the "C" unit had a spa room.  Never stayed in a one BR.


----------



## DRIless (Aug 1, 2021)

Arusso said:


> Thx for the info.  Certainly explains why there was not much pressure to talk to me.  never even got a phone call.
> 
> Yes. the town is small but now quite congested.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should have originally said "No maid service mid stay as was the norm in the ANCIENT TIMES .....
it's nothing to do with staffing issues.  I've been a deeded owner since 1998 with no mid week cleanings.

Lots of things have changed since the time that it was Signature Resorts, before Sunterra, before DRI.  The latest change is the availability to book all types of units including ADA units online, this just occurred in the last couple weeks.  You no longer have to 'guess' at whether your 'request' for a Handicap Accesible unit is going to be granted, or not!


----------



## mbinpa (Aug 14, 2021)

If you are looking for just a relaxing ride I strongly recommend the ferry to Surrey.  It's free, loads right outside of Jametown, and is a fine 20 minute or so ride across the river.  While on the Surrey side of the river you can tour Bacon's Castle - it's an old plantation and is pretty interesting.  The Surrey side of the river is a different world than the Williamsburg side - much less travelled and hardly developed.  If you are into biking, one of my best days was biking from Greenspring to the ferry and then up to Surrey for lunch.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 14, 2021)

mbinpa said:


> If you are looking for just a relaxing ride I strongly recommend the ferry to Surrey.  It's free, loads right outside of Jametown, and is a fine 20 minute or so ride across the river.  While on the Surrey side of the river you can tour Bacon's Castle - it's an old plantation and is pretty interesting.  The Surrey side of the river is a different world than the Williamsburg side - much less travelled and hardly developed.  If you are into biking, one of my best days was biking from Greenspring to the ferry and then up to Surrey for lunch.


I like your suggestion.  As much as Surry is a word away, so is Charles City which you get to on route 5 traveling across the Chickahominy River.  Very rural, plantations, etc.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 14, 2021)

Biking from the Greenspring Resort to the Jamestown-Scotland ferry is a good distance; unless you are in good physical shape. IMHO. The average day temperature in Williamsburg last month were in the nineties (90) degrees range , with humidity temperatures ranging in the 100 degrees range most days.

It is about seven (7) to eight (8) miles to the Jamestown-Scotland Ferry one way.
IMHO.


----------



## Brett (Aug 15, 2021)

I ride the Jamestown Surry ferry several times a month - fun and free.
The Jamestown Island loop, Capital Trail and historic Colonial Williamsburg are nice places to *e*bike


----------



## travelgirl8 (Aug 2, 2022)

Hi Tuggers!
Well, we are off to Williamsburg again!  Loved our trip last time.  We used so many of your suggestions and had a great time.  We did the tour of the battlefield, went to Yorktown, Fort Monroe, spent time in Williamsburg and ate at great places. It is a traffic nightmare getting there from NY, but the history and sights can't be beat.  Would love it if you have any updates to add.  Williamsburg has so many interesting spots.  Any recommendations appreciated!!!


----------



## travelgirl8 (Aug 2, 2022)

Is it better to travel from NY to Williamsburg on a Sunday or Monday?


----------



## Iggyearl (Aug 2, 2022)

I live in the Albany area.  I-88, I-81, Route 17, I-95, I-64.  I will never drive to Williamsburg on a weekend.  Monday or Tuesday is your friend.


----------



## jme (Aug 3, 2022)

travelgirl8 said:


> Hi Tuggers!
> Well, we are off to Williamsburg again!  Loved our trip last time.  We used so many of your suggestions and had a great time.  We did the tour of the battlefield, went to Yorktown, Fort Monroe, spent time in Williamsburg and ate at great places. It is a traffic nightmare getting there from NY, but the history and sights can't be beat.  Would love it if you have any updates to add.  Williamsburg has so many interesting spots.  Any recommendations appreciated!!!



We love touring the historic homes and properties around Williamsburg, and these are reasonable drives and well worth it:
Monticello in Charlottesville VA (2 hours),  Berkeley Plantation (45 min), Shirley Plantation (45 min).
Monticello is so great that we've returned several times.
We also like dining in the various Colonial Williamsburg Taverns....the food is good, can be on the expensive side, but getting the feeling "for the times"
is wonderful. Christiana Campbell's is best, followed by King's Arms Tavern. There are a couple more.
Other regular restaurants outside Colonial Wmsbg that are GREAT:  Cochon, Fat Canary, Opus 9, 2nd Street American Bistro.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 3, 2022)

Information only,The Chef Kitchen restaurant is closed. The Chef passed away last year and will not reopen.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 3, 2022)

travelgirl8 said:


> Is it better to travel from NY to Williamsburg on a Sunday or Monday?


Monday.

Also, you have to avoid 95 from about 10 miles north to 10 miles south of Fredericksburg every weekday from about 1-7.  You have to avoid it on weekends entirely.  There is no way to get around it once you've committed to 95 south from 495.  No knowing what part of NY you are talking about, I'll give two options.  From points east, take 95 to 495 and get off at one of the last exits in Maryland and take Indian Head Highway (210), to 225 to La Plata onto 301,  and take the Potomac River Bridge (toll) to Virginia.  Follow 301 and either get on 95 via 207 (Bowling Green) or take it all the way to 295.  

If you are coming west of Harrisburg, PA you should get to route 15 somewhere near Frederick, MD or Leesburg, VA or Warrenton, VA and then catch 29 to Charlottesville where you can hit 64 straight to Williamsburg.  It sounds crazy, and it's 45 minutes out of the way, but the roads are mostly 55 mph and you won't sit in traffic for an hour on 95.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Aug 3, 2022)

Thanks for the driving, sites to see and restaurants. Well, it going to be a Sunday drive from Long Island. Was able to get an extra day so booked it. I'll plug those driving
Directions into mu GPS and hope for the best. We are planning to leave early, but don't know if that will help. Last time we ate at the Blue Talon which was lovely. Missed the Second Street Bestro because it was closed the day we had open. This time put Pearl on the list. Big Matt recommended it in a post above. Also want to try Marty's restaurant pics. They are always so top notch. Thinking of doing a boat cruise but the one recommended above was sold. I agree Monticello is beautiful and well worth the trip. Any other ideas bring them on!!

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 3, 2022)

Busch Gardens and Water Country USA, are offering park admissions discounts prices.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 4, 2022)

travelgirl8 said:


> Thanks for the driving, sites to see and restaurants. Well, it going to be a Sunday drive from Long Island. Was able to get an extra day so booked it. I'll plug those driving
> Directions into mu GPS and hope for the best. We are planning to leave early, but don't know if that will help. Last time we ate at the Blue Talon which was lovely. Missed the Second Street Bestro because it was closed the day we had open. This time put Pearl on the list. Big Matt recommended it in a post above. Also want to try Marty's restaurant pics. They are always so top notch. Thinking of doing a boat cruise but the one recommended above was sold. I agree Monticello is beautiful and well worth the trip. Any other ideas bring them on!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


When you get to 495 in DC take it east/south and follow the directions I gave you taking you through La Plata, MD.  You will miss the 95 nightmare.  I just did it last weekend and things were fine.  Try DOG (Duke of Glouchester) Street Pub.  It's a restaurant owned by the guy who owns Blue Talon.  Upscale pub food.  The brat burger is pretty darn good.


----------

